# Internetzugang in Spanien/Kanarische Inseln



## obaran (14. November 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ich weiß nicht genau ob das hier rein gehört, aber etwas mit Netzwerk hat es ja zu tun oder? 

Also zu meiner Frage:
Ein Kollege von mir ist grad in Spanien/Kanarische Inseln und würde da gerne mal Online gehen.
Kennt einer von euch einen Internet ByCall Anbieter dort in der gegend?

Danke schon mal Oliver


----------



## Lord-Lance (14. November 2003)

Ich glaube für Spanien ist da Telefonica  zuständig.


----------



## obaran (14. November 2003)

mhh danke,
nur zu dumm das ich in spanisch nicht alzudolle aufgepasst habe und daher kein plan habe was die da so schreiben 

Kennt denn einer von euch nen Anbieter?
Und evtl auch Einwahldaten?
Oliver


----------



## Retlaw (14. November 2003)

Hab da einen spanischen Internetanbieter gefunden der angeblich kostenlos ist.
Frag mich wo da der Haken an der Sache ist, also auf eigene Gefahr benutzen.
Link 
PS: gefunden nach 20 sek in Google

Unter diesem Link gibts einen Beitrag aus einem anderen Forum in dem auch noch ein paar Adressen stehen.


----------



## obaran (14. November 2003)

Jo danke erstmal.
Hab ich eben mal weitergeleitet.
Wenns geklappt hat sach ich besch.

Grüße Oliver


----------

